

The FreedomBox Foundation - ascuttlefish
http://www.freedomboxfoundation.org/

======
ascuttlefish
Here's a NYT article on Eben Moglen and the Freedom Box:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/16/nyregion/16about.html>

